# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.2.4 Release Updated FRP Motorola Nexus 6 FRP 7.1.1 (N6F26Y) 07/11/2017

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update*  *Software V1.2.4* A *What is New ?* *[UPDATE]* Add Nexus 6 FRP 7.1.1 (N6F26Y, Apr 2017) or Earlier  *[UPDATE]* Add All Motorola ALL Patch Security       *Thanks To Fcolan172 For Test
Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

